# Largest salt shed in the world



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey , just thought you guys might be as impressed as I was. I went to pick up 20 ton of salt the other day and this is where it is stored http://media.coverall.net/Images/Cu...tal_District_Salt/Capital_District_Salt_6.jpg

When i was there, it was 80% full.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats 80%?? Damn someone went overboard when they built that then lol! Sure doesnt look like 80%, 8 maybe. Thats huge!


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

no, thats not 80%, that is an old pic your right its only about 5-10%... That building holds 100,000 tons..... its 150' w x 555' l x 50'h


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

what county or region of couties is it and how many do they have? or is it a salt mine?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.coverall.net/EN/Customers/Industrial/Salt_and_Sand_Storage/Capital_District_Salt/

(largest in US, btw)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's JD's salt shed.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

It is located near albany, ny and is just a storage facility for Cargill. It is trucked in all summer long from Lansing, NY

Oh, sorry Westhardt you're right the US

http://www.coverall.net/EN/Customers/Industrial/Salt_and_Sand_Storage/Capital_District_Salt/


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

sparky2410;968281 said:


> It is located near albany, ny and is just a storage facility for Cargill. It is trucked in all summer long from Lansing, NY
> 
> Oh, sorry Westhardt you're right the US
> 
> http://www.coverall.net/EN/Customers/Industrial/Salt_and_Sand_Storage/Capital_District_Salt/


Cargill also has the same size shed in Owen Sound . 2 tractor trailers can turn around at the same time no problem.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

How big is that loader on top of the pile? Looks to be at least a 5 yd class machine.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd bet on 8-10 yard--maybe a 988, but hard to see that closely. Just based on relative size next to the truck when on the ground. (different picture)


----------



## tracerich (Oct 25, 2004)

sparky2410;968061 said:


> Hey , just thought you guys might be as impressed as I was. I went to pick up 20 ton of salt the other day and this is where it is stored http://media.coverall.net/Images/Cu...tal_District_Salt/Capital_District_Salt_6.jpg
> 
> When i was there, it was 80% full.


What was the rate on the salt? I just got 30 ton delivered today, from American. I think it was close to 65 a ton delivered.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow...must be nice.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

tracerich;968508 said:


> What was the rate on the salt? I just got 30 ton delivered today, from American. I think it was close to 65 a ton delivered.


 *WHAT!!?!!??!!*



Westhardt Corp.;969426 said:


> Wow...must be nice.


*No kiddin!! I went a picked a little up yesterday at our local barge terminal, and it was $97/ton after tax:realmad:*


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Son, you're buying from the wrong people. I generally _deliver _it for less than that.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Westhardt Corp.;968132 said:


> http://www.coverall.net/EN/Customers/Industrial/Salt_and_Sand_Storage/Capital_District_Salt/
> 
> (largest in US, btw)


WOW! Lived here all my life and never knew that! Should take a ride down to the port and take some pic's.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;969439 said:


> Son, you're buying from the wrong people. I generally _deliver _it for less than that.


How far you bring it


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL...from here? Not _that_ far, Mr Ohio.

But Ohio _can _be done....


----------



## tracerich (Oct 25, 2004)

Westhardt Corp.;969426 said:


> Wow...must be nice.


I was mistaken. It was $70 a ton. I just looked at the billing on that. Still not a bad price. I think it was $58 picked up, and $70 delivered.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

OK, that's more like it. Still lower than around here, but you guys are pretty much *on* a mine.


----------



## tracerich (Oct 25, 2004)

Westhardt Corp.;969699 said:


> OK, that's more like it. Still lower than around here, but you guys are pretty much *on* a mine.


True. That and I had to commit to three hundred ton back late in the summer. When I retire in thirteen years, I'm going to build the largest salt storage facility in the area, and sell salt during storms!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt etc.*

The 3 salt stock piles at the mine property at Lansing and at the 2 quarry pads have 125,000 or more and are tarped seasonally.

The surface stock pile at the American Rock Salt Inc. mine is 400,000 tons and tarped seasonally as well.

I am unsure of the size of the 17 remote stock piles they transport salt to by covered hopper car rail service to be sold later.

The Canadian Rock Salt mine at Pugwash, Nova Scotia, Canada stores its bulk salt out of doors in one continuos stock pile by the ship loading conveyor route and tarped as well. The salt from there is loaded on freighters for delivery and also loaded into covered hopper cars and box cars and moved by rail.

The salt mine in the Magdelan Islands in the Gulf of St. Lawrence is owned and operated by the Morton owned Canadian Rock Salt subsidiary there. The mines production is 1,200,000 tons annually and it is loaded in silos and loaded into bulk carriers.The mine there is less than 30 years old and still in operation.

From what I remember the mine was developed by the Province of Ontario and the Canadian Government and then operated by another firm and then the Morton subsidiary used a Leverage Buy Out to obtain the mine and its salt rights.

The Coastal Minerals Salt Mine located in Goderich, Ontario, Canada has 3-hundred thousand ton domed silos (2 existing domes and the third under construction) for dry bulk salt hoisted out of the mine and used to fill the bulk carrier ships, trucks and rail cars and bagged salt orders as well.

The trucks are loaded on the scales to save time, reduce handling, reduce truck traffic waiting time etc. The artificial harbor for the mine was created using the 2 original mine shafts blasted waste rock and dumped there building out the land mass for the man man harbor it uses today during the mine initial construction phase in the early 1950's by the original owner (Domain industries).

leon


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Loading on scales with hoppers is the ultimate. Expensive to implement, but an automated, precise method of loading will pay for itself in less than two years...maybe less.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt etc.*

Using a weigh lock with water is even less expensive than load cells and the equipment to go along with them by simply using displacement volume to find the loaded weight and used by the erie canal while it operated and still used by The Panama Canal Corporation since its opening and I believe it is still used as legal tender for the charging the transit fee costs for using the canal.

The use of the water displacement method is used with great sucess to calculate wear on precision machine parts and other small items.

I know BOOOOOORING:laughing:

Yup and Cargill was given a free stock pile site that they are not responsible for.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting--not familiar with that method....at all. It sounds as thought it works for one weight? Or is it calibrated in such a way that it can be used in the same manner as a scale?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

leon;971263 said:


> Using a weigh lock with water is even less expensive than load cells and the equipment to go along with them by simply using displacement volume to find the loaded weight and used by the erie canal while it operated and still used by The Panama Canal Corporation since its opening and I believe it is still used as legal tender for the charging the transit fee costs for using the canal.
> 
> The use of the water displacement method is used with great sucess to calculate wear on precision machine parts and other small items.
> 
> I know BOOOOOORING:laughing:


Not in the slightest! If you recall, Archimedes proved that the king's crown was indeed not solid gold by using water displacement to measure its volume.

It would seem a conveyor would be a more efficient way to stack that salt...


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

2COR517;971357 said:


> Not in the slightest! If you recall, Archimedes proved that the king's crown was indeed not solid gold by using water displacement to measure its volume.
> 
> It would seem a conveyor would be a more efficient way to stack that salt...


One would think. I've toyed around with a few ideas for large storage and distribution, and conveyoring in and hopper loading are IMHO no-brainers. Something like this is what I had in mind, but with reclamation tunnels to conveyor _out_ of the piles as well...










For ginomous (read: dead sexy) examples, check out www.wilsonmdi.com


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt etc.*



2COR517;971357 said:


> Not in the slightest! If you recall, Archimedes proved that the king's crown was indeed not solid gold by using water displacement to measure its volume.
> 
> It would seem a conveyor would be a more efficient way to stack that salt...


Thank you for the compliment its very nice of you.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I presume you are measuring wear in very small items. Do you have to add a surtactant to eliminate surface tension? And do you actually use water, or a solvent......?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt stock piles/ tripper belts and stackers*



Westhardt Corp.;971448 said:


> One would think. I've toyed around with a few ideas for large storage and distribution, and conveyoring in and hopper loading are IMHO no-brainers. Something like this is what I had in mind, but with reclamation tunnels to conveyor _out_ of the piles as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

using a wheeled stacker is a logistics nightmare especially indoors due to clearances and the requirement of a 6-9 yard loader to move it and if the stacker pours to much salt on one edge with out a catch gutter it will blow through the side wall of a fabric shed ,and the pollution mounties, oh those pollution mounties are vicious when it comes to residual sodium chloride concentrations-in new york anyway.

A radio controlled side to side stacker has advantages with larger exposed stock piles that will be tarped or contiinually fed by the stacker in one location side to side for its useable width-buuuut a stock pile may be larger in width requiring salt to be dumped along the sides of the stock pile to create the side buffer to stop and form the slope of the trapezoid shaped pile.

Additional tonnage is done by increasing the altitude of the pile by a small dozer pushing salt left by the stacker from one corner of the pile and shoved across the top of the pile to increase tonnage by increasing elevation only if the angle of repose being 21 degrees is constantly monitored by a spotter near the elevation to stop the dozer operator from sliding over the side of the pile due to loose material and the angle of repose.

coal stock piles are made larger in hieght by the same methods at power plants.

A long tripper belt requires the belt frame and tripper drive is suspended between two towers and the problem of salt side spill is outlined above and unless a gutter is employed to catch spillover you are doomed even with the use of mafia blocks
as the stock pile becomes a huge horizontal conical stock pile with the angle of repose being 21 degrees no matter the height of the cone or whether it is in a horizontal stock pile.

A material thrower can do the entire job in one operation with zero effort other than keeping the pile edges well below the sides of the structure and if not the walls fabric is useless with a blowout.

this is accomplished by centering the thrower and begin the filling sequence by delvering salt to the thrower and deciding if the the salt is being thrown to far in the direction of stacking and it then can slowed down or the lanch angle can be reduced too control the delivery with ease.

FYI if the loader was found on the salt pile the by an inspector from MSHA or an insurance inspector it would have become a very hot issue due to pile failure/slides
and no longer permitted as the salt pile even though they think it is safe and stable is not due to the granular structure of halite and its being slippery when dry due to the flat sides of Halite salt crystals due to the halites being created by salt water advancing and retreating during the deposition phases in salt seams where the water evaporates and leaves thin layers of Halite in salt seams.

Being candid a reclaim tunnel/required down gallery is not required as it would require a huge slab foundation below grade to rest box ciulvert sections on and then installing a conveyor, lights, and ventilation as well as an escape tube at the closed end of the drawdown gallery or a a large diameter steel culvert to permit manually operated drawpoints to reclaim the salt by gravity and when they are plugged you could use my wifes uncles trick by pushing a half a stick of dynamite in the chute and blowing the chute off its mounting rails with out eliminating the blockage.

It did not solve the problem in the surge pile but I could not stop laughing for weeks.

Using a grain vacuum to reclaim salt gives you a fast method of loading, and reduced capital cost using a small skid loader to fill a hopper or using a flush mounted hopper in the floor but they build hoppers for vacuum transfer systems to handle the job using gravity and the pressure gradient created by the grain vacuum.

The grain vacuums also fill semi trailers in a very short time and can unload them the same way with out raising the dump body if the salts wet it will require more enegy but it still moves.

The grain vacs can fill smaller trucks quickly with no waste and no damage from an impact or transfer the salt to an above ground hopper to load salt simply using gravity and a manually controlled clamshell gate with little effort due to the mechanical advantage of 
lever used to opn and close the clamshell gate.

The grain vacuums available today are also capable of trans loading where the load is simply dumped in one out of the way area or suctioned from the trialer to the location of 
grain vac and the spout of the grain vac fills the stock pile too a certain height or a thrower and eliminating the need for a feeder conveyor for the thrower.

The grain vacuum can be either diesel or electric powered with either a trailered model for the elelctric or diesel units or simply located in one place to simplify installation.

The method of conveying is referred to as "Dilute Phase Conveying" and is very efficient transporting free flowing materials.

It is the same method employed by cement bulk haulers and used to blow cement dust into the silos at a ready mix plant.

It is used in bulk tankers delivering salt for deicing salt and blowing it into silos for gravity unloading into salt spreaders as well as table salt used for animal feeds and human consumption.

leon:waving:


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*stuff*



2COR517;971667 said:


> I presume you are measuring wear in very small items. Do you have to add a surtactant to eliminate surface tension? And do you actually use water, or a solvent......?


If I remember right an ultrasonic cleaner, and then distilled water and arguing over meniscus level if we ran out of surfactant-but solvent in a beaker works well just dont tell the inventory police :laughing:time to feed the boiler and then


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Leon,

Still retired?


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

grasmancolumbus;969586 said:


> How far you bring it


Grassman,

I've sold some salt in Col. for $87/ton delivered. Let me know if you have an interest.

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

leon;971701 said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> using a wheeled...(*truncated*)...and human consumption.
> 
> leon:waving:


Holy moly...that is an impressive handful. The tunnels I was considering are actually pre-built, ground level tunnels that simply get set down and then stacked upon. The idea is to minimize costs, and obviously excavating is not something I want to get into. I like the idea of shooting it, but would have to do more research on it before I can form a real opinion. I only see it done around here with stone on very small and isolated occasions. I am curious though, is the angle of repose 21° as you stated? I've always read it's more like 32°-33° for rock salt, but now you have me wondering. I still like the tripper idea, but it does have area of concern as you said--but IMHO is probably easier than using loaders for it in the long run, as long as you have decent wall height and known in advance that you're going to have some air space in there.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt stock pile*



Westhardt Corp.;974652 said:


> Holy moly...that is an impressive handful. The tunnels I was considering are actually pre-built, ground level tunnels that simply get set down and then stacked upon. The idea is to minimize costs, and obviously excavating is not something I want to get into. I like the idea of shooting it, but would have to do more research on it before I can form a real opinion. I only see it done around here with stone on very small and isolated occasions. I am curious though, is the angle of repose 21° as you stated? I've always read it's more like 32°-33° for rock salt, but now you have me wondering. I still like the tripper idea, but it does have area of concern as you said--but IMHO is probably easier than using loaders for it in the long run, as long as you have decent wall height and known in advance that you're going to have some air space in there.


====================================================
The angle of repose of rock salt in stock piles is 21 degrees and always has been.
it is the rule of thumb for trapezoidal stock pile design and volume to determine inventory.

You are probably reading about short conical stock piles for solar salt being dried immediately after harvest.

Stone slingers are no match or a comparison to a dedicated product thrower period as they (the stone slingers) cannot handle the same volume or have the same revolutions per minute and delivery volume.

Product throwers have been in use for years and allow you to peak material quickly,
reduce side spllage flow over by simply pulling it back a few inches and are used to fill box cars used for bulk goods like grain too.

They use a 480 motor with either belt drive or direct drive for one of the two pulleys moving a short cleated belt at very high speeds being 1200-1600 rpm

They are used in stacking granulated sugar from floor level in teepee warehouses and have been for years for example.

using box culverts above grade is not a very happy way to do it as you still need a belt gallery, tail pulley anchored to the floor either rock or a concrete foundation.

The problem lies in the angle of repose as you would not be able to have an open ended drawdown gallery unless it is assembled with a barrier on both ends, a barrier accomoplishes two things where it holds the materilal in place on both ends provided it is not spilled over and can seal the point of egress on either end.

communications 
water proof lighting
emergency stops for the length of the belt are required for both sides of the belt whether elevated or ground mounted.
installation must be surveyed to position the anchors for the belt line and tail pulley as well as the sail boats used to provide tension on the wire rope.

steel supported belts can not be hung with chain to allow the use of manual chutes. 
and need to be secured at both ends by the tail pulley and drive unit.

A cable supported belt can use chain hangers but it needs to be anchored under tension at both ends in order to support the belt and create tension to supprt the belt, troughing idlers, return idlers, the sailboats used to anchor the wire rope for both ends of the belt.

The tail pulley needs eight turn buckles to center the tail pulley and counteract the tension created by the cables and keep the belt and wire rope in alignment.

The drive unit for the conveyor can be a mid drive unit placed outside the tube,
The drive unit requires 16 turnbuckles anchored in a concrete foundation and 3 phase 480 power- a lot of folks use generators to reduce the cost of installation as a 480 generator is something that is easily obtained and eliminates a pole, switch gear, transformer from 4000 to 480 volts etc.

The stock pile will either be above a truck loading point or additional belting and work will be needed to fill a bin feeding a telescoping chute to feed trucks or a manual clam shell gate.

The mid drive unit will need 480 volt three phase power for a 24 inch belt.

The price for 24 inch belt complete is typically 2,000 USD foot plus installation.

============================================================

I suggested the grain vac and thrower as it is the least costly way to establish a stock pile and the fastest method of truck loading avoiding impact damage.

These items are also low maintenance as well-as long as they are maintained and will work for many years and the repair parts are available quickly if needed reducing down time.

A chain drive conveyor requires many spares.

belting 
speed switches
circuit breakers,
spare belt timers
emegency stops
mechanical splicing kits
belt roll stands 
splicing tools/clamps/ cross cut belt cutter
spare hydraulic take up unit,
spare electric motor
spare roller chain,
spare reduction gear box
spare sprockets-2 
spare spur gears-2 
rubber couplers 
spare troughing idlers 
spare return idlers
unless these are bought in a pallet load and you pick them up the cost is substantial per idler.

one troughing training idler per ten troughing ilder
one return ilder training idler per ten return idlers.

tail pulley skirting to reduce spillage
spare drive pulleys and new taper locks sized for each pulley
spare bearings for each pulley-or a complete replacement pulley with shaft.
replacement ceramic pulley lagging
spare beater pulley for tail pulley
spare pulley shafts for tail pulley, drive pulleys, and head pulley
key stock for pulley shafts

A Eurodrive belt from Long Airdox has fewer parts but as I said its 2000 USD a foot either way.

A vertical harvestor silo could be used with an elevator or a bulk tanker blower set up, 
the silo would use much less square area and there many harvestor silos and slurry store manure storage units that are abandoned due to the dairy buy out during the reagan years.

Several tall silos could be reduced in height size and gain dry damp proof storage and be sized for on or two trailer loads of material per silo.

As salt is a seasonal material a less expensive method of reclaiming and stacking it will use less operating capital in its purchase and cost less to own and that is specifically why I have discussed here in response to your posting.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Slightly off topic here, but on the subject of angle of repose.....

Stopped into the DPW garage next town over this morning. They have a pretty good size sand shed, probably several hundred ton, maybe a thousand. Salted sand to the roof, about 25 feet high. They have a wall of sand straight up. I am not kidding. Shoulda taken a pic. Guy said he almost got buried in the JD310 backhoe scooping out a load when it fell down around him. It's so tight you can see scrape marks from the bucket. So they are using the hoe to pull it down. Maybe I'll have a little more time to look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't express how grateful I am that you chose to expound on the subject. To hear such detailed information speaks volumes--I can't imagine how much else you know about this stuff! I did take a quick look into material throwers as you described (http://www.yargus.com/eq_inplant_s_slinger.htm)--pretty neat stuff. It occurred to me that I have indeed seen these used to fill containers with plastic pellets. To use agricultural equipment does seem to have many advantages over aggregate equipment--good stuff to know, especially given that we have a lot of grain business in this neck of the woods.

I am curious though, why does the Salt Institute list the angle of repose as being 32° if there is a different figure used as a benchmark? It wouldn't matter if it were a few degrees, but 11° is significant. It's puzzling, to say the least.

Thoughts?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

2COR517;975050 said:


> Slightly off topic here, but on the subject of angle of repose.....
> 
> Stopped into the DPW garage next town over this morning. They have a pretty good size sand shed, probably several hundred ton, maybe a thousand. Salted sand to the roof, about 25 feet high. They have a wall of sand straight up. I am not kidding. Shoulda taken a pic. Guy said he almost got buried in the JD310 backhoe scooping out a load when it fell down around him. It's so tight you can see scrape marks from the bucket. So they are using the hoe to pull it down. Maybe I'll have a little more time to look at it tomorrow.


Sounds frozen, ya think? Someone in that office is probably wondering why nobody thought to start moving that material *before* it froze solid...LOL


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt and sand etc.*

the debate about repose:

some one probably used the old tyler screen trick for

that 31-2 degree figure-

simply taking a big bucket of run of mine salt and flipping it over quickly in one movement

gives you the ideal angle to screen run of mine salt of minus six inches in size hence the 31 degree figure.

The twenty one degree figure is the angle which rock salt can be succesfully conveyed using a troughed belt conveyor
and where it will stay in a stockpile. this also the angle a radial stacker will stack the salt as it (the salt )will slide and not 
stack safely.

A cone pile will maintain its high angle only until a mass flow occurs due to weight/wiind/vbration etc.

That is most likely what they have done by using a cones angle which is only temporary as additional material 
is added and the cone eventually disappears due to mass flow and weight of material adding to the cone

solar salt stacks different due the fact that the salt id repeatedly concentrated until it is pumped into the

final concentration pond/salt flat and the salt simply evaporates and solidifiess with no crystalline structure due to the

mass of salt water concentration versus the repeated covering and evaporating of thr ancient seas which created the salt beds and the

layering and the crystaliising from heat and pressure creating the square crystalline structure that rock salt is when it is mined in salt seams.

The salt mined using room and pillar method in Texas and Louisiana is a bit bit different in a few ways.

Sand is a funny animal because it is crushed stone

and soil and if it is taken from an open pit gravel plant.

As mason sand and concrete sand is washed it retains

moisture as it is left out of doors and the scale master

sings a happy tune to the bank. as the sand has moisture

even with out salt attracting it to begin with it will freeze if exposed in smaller piles

as the sand used for salting sand has both soil and crushed

fine rock stone dust and tiny pieces of rock with everytrhing else

it settles and settles and settles upon the sand below it until it

becomes a densely packed mass of sand, stone dust, stone bits,

and salt if added due to gravity and if restrained by the sand in front

of it and the walls of the shed it will eventually stop settling as it can

no longer do so by gravity and natural compaction alone.

Moisture if continually added will allow natural soil and sand to compact and compact and compact

until all the material can no longer move downward from water and simple gravity.

That is why ground on some lawns is so hard and difficult to water dur to compaction and clay on the surface.

The sand essentially broke away from the wall due to gravity and the sand above it

followed the sand that broke away due to the sand below it becoming free after it was

removed. The vibration of the machine used to extract the very cold and moist sand which

was not frozen solid due to its location inside the pile was enough to shake the ground

and the packed pile edge walls surrounding the loader to break it free.

Sand piled under cover out of the weather will retain some heat and it may act as a heat

sink where the sand exposed will absorb any heat as it is darker in color

The condition is referred to as "mass flow" of material and is deadly whether grain or any

aggregate is involved. A lot of people have died simply by walking by a pile of grain and the vibration of

the act of walking by the pile is enough to create the mass flow as the material is temporarily at rest as every

piece of grain is sitting on each other piece until wind or vibration of a person or a vehicle driving by will create the mass flow of material

until if can no longer flow due to the materials losing any momentum due to friction.

MSHA has strict rules about persons on foot near stock piles at any time of year-it is not

alllowed as the pile is not contained and its form cannot be guaranteed

Its both neat to watch and scarry at the same time due to the speed and volume of

material due to simple gravity overcoming stationary mass with more moving mass.

I suggested the grain vac as dollar for dollar it will do the same job at less cost and can be stationary and mobile with lots of pipe.

The positive displacement blower gives you the most energy for the least amount of BTU per ton transported and the truck loading swivel and cylone reciever slows the material down to fill a trailer quickly and with no shoveling by simply swinging the spout.

The use of dilute phase conveying for delivery to a thrower and vacuuming and loading a truck eliminates the need for a larger loader and a conveyor.

a stock pile must be opened from left to right or right to left and never in the center as the opportunity of mass flow of material will be more likely if material is drawn from the center of a rectangular stock pile.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

This explains a lot of what I see at the ready mix plants we haul to during stone season. Interestingly, on the sand topic, one of the yards we haul stone into has an old sand stacker (from when they took sand via rail, but now it's trucked). The hopper is in ground (with the old rails still), and they will manually load the hopper as usual, but instead if it going up to plant hoppers, it's diverted to the old horizontal tele-stacker. They stack a nice high cone, and now they have an insulated supply of sand for the winter.

I'm starting to like this "dilute phase conveying" idea...


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Leon is a wealth of information..........That's for sure. He and I have been discussing the possible uses of an old/abandoned grain silo for dry salt storage for a year or so now. I just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Boy you aren't kidding...


----------

